# 2014 STP ride (2 day)



## DionSF (Apr 22, 2009)

Strong century cyclist from SF Bay Area riding STP for the first time. Planning on laying over in Castle Rock. Any helpful hints/suggestions?


----------



## AllanB (Feb 5, 2013)

Last year was my first STP and I did it in one day. Conditions were perfect...mid-60s with a nice tailwind. I did it in 16 hours. I am not a strong cyclist but I saved time by minimizing stops. Longest stop I took was 5 minutes...in Centralia...as I woofed down a spaghetti dinner. I believe Castle Rock is about 50 miles from the finish. If you feel good, you can make it as it is mostly flat with all major inclines behind you except for the Lewis and Clark Bridge. However, if you plan on stopping, I would suggest a Best Western. Best wishes your ride


----------



## StarTrekBiker (Oct 16, 2013)

DionSF said:


> Strong century cyclist from SF Bay Area riding STP for the first time. Planning on laying over in Castle Rock. Any helpful hints/suggestions?


If you are already able to do centuries without too much difficulty, then I would work on "day 2" training, ie getting back on the bike the next day. For example, do a 70-80 mile training ride followed by another training ride the next day, and gradually work your day-2 miles up. 

Yeah, most of the "hills" will be behind you by the time you reach Castle Rock. From there, you got about 65 miles to go. Make sure you put your luggage on the right truck at the start line.

Get there early. The 1-day riders will be starting first. With 10,000 riders, there's bound to be a group of riders you can hook up with and ride with.


----------

